# Clean and prune your trails and bike lanes!



## MudSnow (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi folks. In Portland, I have started a major cleanup project on Terwilliger Blvd between Boones Ferry and Riverside, on weekend mornings. Pruning vegetation and shoveling dirt and debris off the shoulders of the road. In many areas, there is a couple feet on the outside of the white line that is covered with growth and debris that needs removing. I am sure there are many other roads in Portland that need similar work so I would love to have more volunteers. Just spend a few hours a month cleaning and pruning your favorite trails and commutes.


----------



## MudSnow (Sep 18, 2015)

*I got a lot done today. Check out how much pavement was covered before and after!*


----------



## MudSnow (Sep 18, 2015)

*Working alone, I shoveled off several hundred meters of hidden bike lane!*










On Friday, I brought my weed eater over and cut back the vines and black berry bushes about three feet. On Saturday and Sunday, I brought a square-nose shovel and scraped off a thick layer of roots and mud from hundreds of meters of bike lane that had become almost completely hidden by years of vine growth.


----------

